# Ganbare Goemon 2-4 and Ebisumaru Snes english translation patch



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)

Ganbare Goemon 2-4 and Soreyuke Ebisumaru Karakuri Meiro - Kieta Goemon no Nazo!! for the Snes will get an english translation patch!
http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=20026.160

Beware, there is some drama about creative differences in the thread. It has gotten resolved though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2020)

English translation patches for Ganbare Goemon 2 & 3 are out! 
Kudos to DDSTranslation!

http://www.romhacking.net/translations/5353/
http://www.romhacking.net/translations/5354/


----------

